# Weyermann Abbey malt opinions



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/11/14)

I have just got a bag of Weyermann Abbey malt in for stock and was wondering if anyone has some experience with this malt.
I might just put some in a 10%+ Biggo and see what it brings to the party.
Specs:Ooops lost formatting
Abbey Malt® EBC 40 - 50 Lovi 16 - 19

Traditional Abbey Ales
Trappist Ales
Belgian Specialty Beers
Belgian "Blonde" Beers
Belgian "Bruin" (Brown) Beers
Fest Beers
Belgian Amber Beers
Belgian Ales
Faro
Fruit Beers
up to
50 %

highly friable base malt
pronounced maltiness
honey notes
Nev


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/11/14)

Have you ever used Dingemans Biscuit? If you have it is very similar. I've used a bit of it. Even made a smash with it. Adds a toasty/breadyness. Nice Malt.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/11/14)

I was thinking 10-15% to give a nice malt backbone to a high alcohol beer.
I want he malt to shine, bread notes would be nice.


----------



## MHB (25/11/14)

Munich on roids - Love it!
Mark


----------



## Batz (25/11/14)

MHB said:


> Munich on roids - Love it!
> Mark


Thank you Mark for introducing me to this malt, you gave me a kg at your shop. This is just so good added to a Munich Dunkel.

Batz


----------



## barls (25/11/14)

lovely in an ipa.


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/14)

I used 40% in a uk brown ale. Drool!!. Great biscuit sub as mentioned


----------



## billygoat (26/11/14)

MHB said:


> Munich on roids - Love it!
> Mark


Mark,
How do you think this malt would go in an English ESB?
If so, what sort of %.
cheers


----------



## MHB (26/11/14)

Very nicely, would start around 10% but have a look at your colour before you get too heavy handed. Abbey will put a spine in anything but it does bring its own colour and flavour.
Mark


----------

